# Justizministerin: Mehr Aufklärung statt höherer Strafen für Cybercrime



## Newsfeed (25 Februar 2011)

Die EU-Justizminister haben in Brüssel über die Bekämpfung von Kriminalität im Internet beraten. Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger  (FDP) und einige Kollegen meinen, dass eher der Verfolgungsdruck erhöht werden sollten als die Strafen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

